# [SOLVED] Intel graphics, no signal once kernel loads i915

## Black

Edit 2021/06/02

I'm marking this as [SOLVED], but the solution is less-than-ideal at this time. I ended up using git-sources-5.13_rc4 rather than gentoo-sources for the kernel, meaning that I'm now running a development kernel that is not considered stable. I haven't had any issue so far, but I'm still setting up that PC. I will try gentoo-sources 5.14 as soon as it is released.

----------

With my computer reaching 10 years old, I decided to get a new one. Since I don't do gaming, I settled for an Intel Core i5 with integrated graphics.

I followed the handbook and all is fine. However, I follow the Intel graphics, and this is where the issue appears. I build the the i915 driver in-kernel. Upon booting, as soon as the kernel activates the driver, the screen goes blank and displays "no signal". I tried on both the VGA port and the HDMI port. I have not even installed Xorg yet. The computer does keep on booting (I can ssh into it), but without any display is not very useful. If I add "nomodeset" in the grub config, then I do get the display, but then I won't be able to get Xorg.

Intel Core i5 10500 (10th generation)

Motherboard Asus Prime H510M-A/CSM

I can find a few posts with identical problem, such as here, but the solution is usually "disable legacy rom" in the computer's bios (there's no such thing in my computer's bios), or, in the case above, downgrade the kernel to 5.2, which is no longer available in Gentoo. As a troubleshooting step, I tried the Ubuntu install - it gets the same problem. I can get it to "work" by using the "safe graphics" option (which is really only nomodeset). It then gets into Xorg using fbdev, but I'm locked in a 1980x1024 resolution, and cannot use my second monitor to extend the desktop. Even a Windows 7 install disk only gets as far as "Starting Windows" with a red bar at the top, then freezes there. (That's the start of the install in the case of Windows - I can't even install it, not that I want to.)

Worst-case scenario, I could use fbdev, as long as I can change the resolution and extend to a second (and third) monitor - the motherboard has a VGA, HDMI, and DisplayPort connector. But obviously, I'd rather use that Intel GPU...

Edit: can't seem to get to put large data (such as dmesg or the kernel config) here, will have to use pastebin I guess. I'll get to it later today. I've got kids to feed at this time.Last edited by Black on Wed Jun 02, 2021 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

Probably you need also

```

sys-kernel/linux-firmware

```

Sure enough

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installation
> 
> Firmware
> ...

 

Also better do keep the i915 as module so that upon loading it can call on the needed firmware also.

```

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_FORCE_PROBE="*"

CONFIG_DRM_I915_CAPTURE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_COMPRESS_ERROR=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_USERPTR=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_GVT=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_GVT_KVMGT=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_FENCE_TIMEOUT=10000

CONFIG_DRM_I915_USERFAULT_AUTOSUSPEND=250

CONFIG_DRM_I915_HEARTBEAT_INTERVAL=2500

CONFIG_DRM_I915_PREEMPT_TIMEOUT=640

CONFIG_DRM_I915_MAX_REQUEST_BUSYWAIT=8000

CONFIG_DRM_I915_STOP_TIMEOUT=100

CONFIG_DRM_I915_TIMESLICE_DURATION=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

```

If you dont configure i915 as module then you will need to build the firmware also into the kernel.

Also you need

```

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 iris"

```

in 

make.conf

----------

## Black

Quite right, I do need linux-firmware. I do have it, but forgot to mention it.

I'll try loading as a module, but given that this is what the Ubuntu install disk does and it doesn't work for it, I don't have much hope.

I got a bit more info posted on pastebin:

dmesg

Kernel config

emerge --info:

```
Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-10.2.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 5.10.27-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.27-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-10500_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    32692572 total,  32504208 free

KiB Swap:   33554428 total,  33554428 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 29 May 2021 18:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 8272e99d3d6c3bcaf48d9dabeeecc5a03a1c897a

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.8.9_p2::gentoo, 3.9.4_p1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.23::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ https://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli crypt dri dvd fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 libglvnd libtirpc logrotate multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp split-usr ssl tcpd unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9b53 (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (rev 03)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 43ed (rev 11)

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Device 43ef (rev 11)

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 43e8 (rev 11)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 43e0 (rev 11)

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Device 43d2 (rev 11)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 43bc (rev 11)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 4388 (rev 11)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device f0c8 (rev 11)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 43a3 (rev 11)

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 43a4 (rev 11)

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (14) I219-V (rev 11)

01:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Kingston Technology Company, Inc. A2000 NVMe SSD (rev 03)
```

----------

## alamahant

Your firmware is NOT loading

```

 0.490151] ---[ end trace 45ecc57aeda36326 ]---

[    0.490576] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin failed with error -2

[    0.490577] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Failed to load DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin. Disabling runtime power management.

[    0.490577] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] DMC firmware homepage: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915

```

Please build i915 as module.

ie 

```

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

```

plz see also the above posts.

----------

## Black

Right again about the firmware. I've been banging my head on this for almost a week now, and I missed that.

So I've added that filename to the firmware load, as well as loading i915 as a module. I need to enable these:

KVM

VFIO_MDEV

VFIO_MDEV_DEVICE

in order to enable:

CONFIG_DRM_I915_GVT_KVMGT=m

Still no screen. Out of the entire dmesg, there's this that stands out:

```
[    1.622224] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    1.622225] i915 0000:00:02.0: drm_WARN_ON(!IS_PLATFORM(dev_priv, INTEL_TIGERLAKE) && !IS_PLATFORM(dev_priv, INTEL_ROCKETLAKE))

[    1.622266] WARNING: CPU: 10 PID: 626 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_pch.c:123 intel_pch_type+0x893/0x950 [i915]

[    1.622266] Modules linked in: i915(+) x86_pkg_temp_thermal efivarfs

[    1.622269] CPU: 10 PID: 626 Comm: udevd Not tainted 5.10.27-gentoo #8

[    1.622270] Hardware name: ASUS System Product Name/PRIME H510M-A, BIOS 0820 04/27/2021

[    1.622292] RIP: 0010:intel_pch_type+0x893/0x950 [i915]

[    1.622293] Code: 4c 8b 67 50 4d 85 e4 75 03 4c 8b 27 e8 d6 70 42 ca 48 c7 c1 b0 1d 2d c0 4c 89 e2 48 c7 c7 2b 9f 2f c0 48 89 c6 e8 04 b6 90 ca <0f> 0b e9 19 f9 ff ff 48 8b 7b 18 4c 8b 67 50 4d 85 e4 75 03 4c 8b

[    1.622293] RSP: 0018:ffffb19fc1107b88 EFLAGS: 00010282

[    1.622294] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffffa1b586500000 RCX: 00000000ffffdfff

[    1.622295] RDX: 00000000ffffffea RSI: 00000000ffffdfff RDI: 0000000000000001

[    1.622295] RBP: ffffa1b581041000 R08: ffffffff8b530ac8 R09: 0000000000000003

[    1.622296] R10: ffffffff8b450ae0 R11: 3fffffffffffffff R12: ffffa1b580fa9650

[    1.622296] R13: 0000000000004380 R14: ffffa1b5865006c8 R15: ffffa1b586500808

[    1.622297] FS:  00007ffb29e1d740(0000) GS:ffffa1bcbc480000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    1.622297] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[    1.622298] CR2: 00007f8577f80018 CR3: 000000010501e001 CR4: 00000000003706e0

[    1.622298] Call Trace:

[    1.622320]  intel_detect_pch+0x56/0x2f0 [i915]

[    1.622342]  i915_driver_probe+0x28c/0xc40 [i915]

[    1.622344]  ? __kernfs_new_node+0x15b/0x1c0

[    1.622346]  local_pci_probe+0x3d/0x70

[    1.622348]  ? _cond_resched+0x11/0x40

[    1.622349]  pci_device_probe+0xc2/0x170

[    1.622351]  ? sysfs_do_create_link_sd+0x5b/0xb0

[    1.622352]  really_probe+0xd8/0x410

[    1.622353]  driver_probe_device+0x4a/0xa0

[    1.622354]  device_driver_attach+0x9c/0xb0

[    1.622355]  __driver_attach+0x6f/0x100

[    1.622356]  ? device_driver_attach+0xb0/0xb0

[    1.622357]  bus_for_each_dev+0x75/0xc0

[    1.622358]  bus_add_driver+0x106/0x1b0

[    1.622359]  driver_register+0x86/0xd0

[    1.622360]  ? 0xffffffffc03c5000

[    1.622381]  i915_init+0x58/0x6b [i915]

[    1.622383]  do_one_initcall+0x3f/0x1b0

[    1.622384]  ? _cond_resched+0x11/0x40

[    1.622386]  ? kmem_cache_alloc_trace+0x3a/0x190

[    1.622387]  do_init_module+0x57/0x230

[    1.622388]  __do_sys_finit_module+0xa0/0xe0

[    1.622389]  do_syscall_64+0x33/0x40

[    1.622390]  entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

[    1.622391] RIP: 0033:0x7ffb29f785c9

[    1.622392] Code: 00 c3 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 0f 1f 44 00 00 48 89 f8 48 89 f7 48 89 d6 48 89 ca 4d 89 c2 4d 89 c8 4c 8b 4c 24 08 0f 05 <48> 3d 01 f0 ff ff 73 01 c3 48 8b 0d 6f 18 0c 00 f7 d8 64 89 01 48

[    1.622393] RSP: 002b:00007fff07ba1a18 EFLAGS: 00000206 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000139

[    1.622394] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 000055ed8ede0960 RCX: 00007ffb29f785c9

[    1.622394] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00007ffb2a052ab5 RDI: 0000000000000008

[    1.622395] RBP: 0000000000020000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 000055ed8edc6b20

[    1.622395] R10: 0000000000000008 R11: 0000000000000206 R12: 00007ffb2a052ab5

[    1.622396] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 000055ed8edd7300 R15: 000055ed8ede0960

[    1.622396] ---[ end trace 6f5001b47a8535ad ]---

[    1.622787] checking generic (4000000000 300000) vs hw (6000000000 1000000)

[    1.622787] checking generic (4000000000 300000) vs hw (4000000000 10000000)

[    1.622788] fb0: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    1.622824] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    1.622839] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[    1.623506] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    1.623765] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)

[    1.624484] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] *ERROR* crtc 51: Can't calculate constants, dotclock = 0!

[    1.624486] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] *ERROR* crtc 72: Can't calculate constants, dotclock = 0!
```

----------

## Black

```
i915 0000:00:02.0: drm_WARN_ON(!IS_PLATFORM(dev_priv, INTEL_TIGERLAKE) && !IS_PLATFORM(dev_priv, INTEL_ROCKETLAKE))
```

I'll have to dig it out, but I seem to remember seeing "Comet Lake" come up at some point for my GPU.

----------

## Jaglover

Your firmware loading is not showstopper, there is a crash in your dmesg. My suggestion is switching to latest stable kernel, which is currently 5.12.8. (Ignore Gentoo testing flag, it is stable at kernel.org)

----------

## Black

Same thing with 5.12.8...  :Sad: 

----------

## pietinger

My recommendation would be:

Put all fixed in your (newest) kernel (5.10.41 or 5.12. :Cool: :

a.) Drivers for GPU +

b.) (newest = ~amd64) Firmware for GPU

described in https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

c.) (newest = ~amd64) Microcode for CPU

described in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1065464.html  - or -  chapter "NEW method without initram-fs/disk" https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode

Can you use the DisplayPort ? (I would prefer it before HDMI).

----------

## Jaglover

Here's what I think.

This is brand new hardware, correct? 

Nothing has been proved working on it, Ubuntu, older Windows, all fail, correct?

If the above is true then it may be a hardware issue. I don't know about Windows 10, is there some trial version or something you can try and install? All hardware manufacturers make sure their product works with Windows. If yours does not then it is warranty time.

----------

## Black

I was missing the microcode, but it did not change anything.

As far as I can tell, the latest versions of the firmware and microcode are already what's coming down from emerge.

Jaglover, yes, this is brand new hardware. Windows 7 failed, but reading on the net it might be "normal", being an old OS. I'm currently downloading a trial version of Windows (didn't know that existed!). If that fails then I agree with you, and I'll claim warranty. Maybe I should have gone for a Gigabyte instead of Asus...

----------

## Jaglover

I stopped using Asus 6-7 years ago, after several negative experiences. Maybe it was just bad luck. 

Anyhow, older versions of Intel all work without microcode and firmware, some features are missing but the basic functionality is there. KMS and DRI definitely works without, while yours is crashing. I'm not sure if this is the motherboard or CPU causing this ... or even a faulty RAM ...

----------

## Black

The Windows 10 Trial at least goes further than Windows 7. I get to a "full windowing" system, but this is most likely the equivalent of fbdev. At this time I can't get Windows to install because it complains about missing media driver. I've fed it every driver from the motherboard's CD, but the message remains unhelpful as to which driver is missing exactly. I'll get back to it later today. For now, I have this thing called "work" to do. Apparently, that's what makes money appear magically in my bank account.

Another thing I'll try is to set up my boot partition for BIOS, rather than UEFI - if I can't disable "Legacy BIOS", might as well try using it. I'll report back once I get the chance to try it out.

----------

## Jaglover

Is this CPU listed as supported by mobo firmware? Is there a BIOS upgrade perhaps for this CPU? Out of curiosity, what is the PCI ID of graphics? Is it listed as supported in kernel driver database?

----------

## Black

Yes, the motherboard supports "Intel® Socket LGA1200 for 11th Gen Intel® Core™ Processors & 10th Gen Intel® Core™, Pentium® Gold and Celeron® Processors".

PCI ID:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 [8086:9bc8] (rev 03)
```

I do find that ID in the kernel drive database:

```
vendor: 8086 ("Intel Corporation"), device: 9bc8 ("CometLake-S GT2 [UHD Graphics 630]"), class: 03 ("Display controller")
```

lspci -v:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   DeviceName: Onboard - Video

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. UHD Graphics 630

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 137

   Memory at 6000000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at 4000000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [virtual] [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Process Address Space ID (PASID)

   Capabilities: [200] Address Translation Service (ATS)

   Capabilities: [300] Page Request Interface (PRI)

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915
```

----------

## alamahant

Have you tried with Clear Linux live cd

https://cdn.download.clearlinux.org/releases/34640/clear/clear-34640-live-desktop.iso

?

----------

## Black

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Have you tried with Clear Linux live cd
> 
> https://cdn.download.clearlinux.org/releases/34640/clear/clear-34640-live-desktop.iso
> 
> ?

 

I have not (never heard of that one before), but I'm downloading the iso now!

----------

## alamahant

Since it is Intel platform optimized you have a better chance for its recognizing your hardware.

Please use Fedora Media Writer or Rufus to create the usb stick.

----------

## Jaglover

Unless it has some special patch for kernel which is not accepted upstream I doubt it would be any different. If this was my computer the last thing to try would be reset the BIOS to make sure there is no corruption and if this does not help then mobo is the first suspect. Only because I believe Intel does test their CPU's thoroughly, while Asus may not have that rigorous quality control. My 2¢.

----------

## Black

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Is there a BIOS upgrade perhaps for this CPU?

 

Forgot to answer that one: yes, there was a BIOS update, which I did apply 2 days ago, hoping it would resolve the issue.

I'll try resetting the BIOS. I also agree that the mobo is suspect. I will need to provide evidence using Windows, 'cause of course they'll say Linux is not supported.  :Sad:  Or I eat the price of a new motherboard and throw this one in the dumpster.

----------

## Jaglover

This mobo is still useful for headless purposes, and it will work with add-on graphics. Since this is a new purchase you should not have issues returning it, most sellers wouldn't dispute it.

----------

## Black

I've managed to install Windows 10, with the graphic drivers, and it works without any problem. I'll still try Clear Linux and resetting the BIOS, but it might look like my other option is to get a separate nVidia GPU, which I wanted to avoid in the first place because support is 3 to 5 years; that's the main issue with my old/current computer, which is now 9 years. The official nVidia drivers no longer support it, and nouveau has its own issue. (Note that I don't mean to delve into this issue here - I just wanted to voice why I'm trying to avoid nVidia).

As for returning the mobo without evidence of defectiveness, I did not purchase it at a big box place, so they'll retake it but with a restocking fee. I went there because big-box-place sells only pre-made computers with unknown components. Plus they charge you for Windows.

Anyway, I'll report back here once I have more info to provide.

Thanks everyone! (But if anyone has anything else to suggest, please do!)

----------

## Black

As expected, Clear Linux has the same behavior on this system. I also tried resetting the BIOS - no luck.

----------

## Jaglover

Can't recall why I excluded Asus from my shopping list, I remember it had something to do with Windows-only-supported mentality. My personal ban on Asus will stand.

You can get AMD graphics, it does not have to be nVidia.

----------

## Black

I used to take Asus when I first started building my own PC. 9 years ago I switched to Gigabyte, but I don't recall why - I thought it was just because I liked it better, but Windows-only support might have been it. I'm banning Asus from now on as well.

----------

## Black

Oh!?!?!?!

In a last-ditch effort, I moved to git-sources.

```
[    0.483594] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.484114] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[    0.487689] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.487708] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin failed with error -2

[    0.487710] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] Failed to load DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin. Disabling runtime power management.

[    0.487711] i915 0000:00:02.0: [drm] DMC firmware homepage: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915

[    0.512425] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20201103 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.513035] ACPI: video: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.513227] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    0.514521] loop: module loaded
```

No more error (that firmware hiccup is not a concern), my monitor has a signal, and I have /dev/dri/card0!

And really, the point was really just to provide the i915 maintainers with a bug report using the latest code - I had pretty much given up here. That said, running on git-sources (~amd64) is not great. I might try backporting the i915 code into my gentoo-sources directory and see how it goes. Still not great though. I'll have to figure out which one is the lesser evil!  :Smile: 

Edit: not surprisingly, the i915 module for kernel 5.13 does not compile with kernel 5.12. So I'll be using git-sources until gentoo-sources makes it to 5.14!

----------

